#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  IHRDC - Video Library - Sucker Rod Pumping Principles

## sasirkumar

Hi friends




Excellent Video lesson on  *Sucker Rod Pumping principles by IHRDC - Video Library.*

*IHRDC - Video Library for Production Operators
       Sucker Rod Pumping principles*


This is 33 minutes video briefing about *Sucker Rod & Sucker rod Pumping*

I uploaded here

*Sucker Rod Pumping.part1*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Sucker Rod Pumping.part2*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



any problem in downloading...please let me know


Regards
SasikumarSee More: IHRDC - Video Library - Sucker Rod Pumping Principles

----------


## sinodas

Thanks brother for share downloading it right now will share experience soon

----------


## inconel

I have downloaded both files,unfortunately corrupt message coming while extracting by winrar. Could you please upload it again..........

Regards
Inconel

----------


## sasirkumar

*I fixed the error in my post


You can try to download from my post with same link & confirm*


*Regards
Sasikumar*

----------


## inconel

Dear Mr. Sasi, the problem not fixed yet.still extracting failing after downloading.

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi Mr inconel


I Personally tested these 2 links.Both combine together to run as single move file after extract & are working fine


Try these links & hope you do not have any problem in downloading


*Sucker Rod Pumping.part1.rar*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Sucker Rod Pumping.part2.rar*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Please check & confirm



*Regards
Sasikumar*

----------


## inconel

Dear Mr. Sasi,

Thank you for fixing the problem.Now it is working.

Regards,

Inconel

----------


## barham

In the name of Allah...
Thanks brother in advance for sharing such useful tutorial...

----------


## Ruby

I tried several time downloading part 2 but it shows some problem. Can you please fix the problem with part 2?
The part 1 is working alright.

----------


## am1116

does any one hvae "IHRDC_IPIMS_t124" about fracturing operation

----------


## mohammed105

i need this IHRDC video (PE 154 cased hole logging), can you help me?

----------


## jrtn

who can share IHRDC - Video Library?
regards

----------


## 101043728

This is a great material. Thanks Sasi

See More: IHRDC - Video Library - Sucker Rod Pumping Principles

----------

